# Corratec Rocklight Glacier 26 Zoll zu verkaufen - Preis Update !



## joerch (13. Juni 2020)

Corratec Rocklight Glacier zu verkaufen.









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Olsberg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




26 Zoll, Corratec Rahmengröße 7 (gemessen: Rahmenhöhe 55cm, Oberrohr 60cm), Shimano Deore XT Schaltwerk und Umwerfer, 27 Gänge (3Vx9H), Kette und Kassette Sram, Bremse Magura Julie.
Besichtigung und Probefahrt in 59939 Olsberg-Bruchhausen nach Absprache möglich.
Das Mountainbike hat mich einige Jahre immer gut begleitet. Der Lack an der Kettenstrebe ist leicht beschädigt (s. Foto). Der Dämpfer wurde vor einiger Zeit gegen einen höherwertigeren Manitou RL mit Lockout getauscht.
Den Pflegezustand würde ich für das alter gut einstufen. Die Bremsbeläge sind nagelneu (original Magura). Ein Ersatzschlauch ist dabei, den hatte ich auf Touren immer mit, aber zum Glück nie benötigt.

*Preis Update: 300,- Euro !*

Da Privatverkauf keine Garantie oder Gewährleistung und keine Rücknahme! Das Fahrrad wird nicht verschickt und muss bei Kauf abgeholt werden.


----------

